# What Oddball Non-Slot stuff do you Collect?



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Just wondering what others are drawn to other than slots.

I have an affinity for Art Deco items, specifically Old Craftsman Tool Boxes, Old Vacuums and Old Fans, you know the ones where it has the brass blades very accessible for fingers.
Kinda like, attach a lollipop to the grill and watch the fun begin  Just Kidding!

I just picked up a real long Craftsman Box on Sunday at Jake's flea market near Allentown, PA. Very nice shape.
It actually has the Craftsman name embossed in the latches which is unusual.

How bout the rest of ya?
Whatcha got?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Art Deco glass collector here! Also other Art Deco items that I that a liking to.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Other stuff...*

Pinball! We are on our second game. Traded the first one we had and got a different one. The "track manager" likes to play Pinball more than race... We have a Cyberball 2072 2-screen Atari Arcade as well. Rounds out the play room well...

Almost forgot- dad sold me (recently) a 1920s era "Football" game, which is actually soccer with all metal players that kick around a large steel soccer ball. Was in a Sweets Shop a zillion years ago that owned extended family. I guess I am next in line...

Cool thread.. great idea!

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Star Wars stuff here. There...... I said it.
Racing shirts, posters, and worn out socks.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I seem to collect debt. With 4 kids and the wife in school we have 5 tuitions to pay for. That is why I enjoy slots, it is cheap fun!

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rumph, look it up. the ugliest art known to man.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Vintage 4 string banjos. I am a huge fan of Bacon & Day instruments manufactured by the Bacon Banjo Co., Groton Conn. 

To date, my collection consists of:

1927 B&D Silver Bell XX
1930 B&D Silver Bell #1 Sultana
1936 B&D Silver Bell Serenader
1936 B&D Senorita

And the oddball in the collection is a 1968 Vega Vox IV De Luxe.

Tried posting a photo here of me with the Sultana, but it's not working. Check my albums if interested.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

What could be cooler than..........valve covers


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Most of the stuff I collect is car related:
-Surf & Hot Rod LP's. This also includes CD rereleases and of course while looking I always find some good Rock & Roll, Blues, etc..

-Magazines. Car Model, Model Car Science, Model Car & Track, Model Car & Racing. Vintage, 50's - 70's, car magazines.

-Portable record players.

-Ed "Big Daddy" Roth/Rat Fink stuff. Of course this includes other low-brow art items like Weird-Ohs, Lindy Loonies, etc...

-Race car hero stuff; Richard Petty, Don Garlits, Jim Hall...

-MoPar collectibles

-Model cars. Of course this crosses over to slot cars.

Good thing my wife loves me!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Movies.... I have over 2000 DVD's


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

too much stuff

-British cars - diecast
-British cars - 1:1
-SW PA themed model trains
-old computers


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

German Lugers, 132 to date.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

alpink said:


> Rumph, look it up. the ugliest art known to man.


 

I don't know alpink, when I googeled it this is what came up....that rumph stuff looks pretty good to me as well, maybe I should start collecting it! :thumbsup:



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Then you could start a new collection right afterwords.

Ex wives


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

other than dust:tongue: die cast racing cars and once in a while coke bottles:wave:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Also forgot Mini bikes and Go Karts, mainly the older stuff but some new ones as well.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The greatest soft drink . . . .... in the World! How about 1000 cans !










I built this collection in highschool don't laugh I've seen worse on this board!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

First of all, did someone mention bacon? Isn't Bacon on top of all our lists?!?!?!?  


ANd Dan, you have issues my friend. That stuff will rot your teeth right out of your head bro!!!!! :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe, I drank that in highscool, I enjoy the occasional one nowadays. I prefer Cherry Pepsi, but it is no longer available here in Canada. Oh and BTW I still have my original teeth, and only 2 cavities which I didn't get until after I got Married...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Aside from old toys and a million different car models, I collect Playboy Memorabilia: Club and hotel items, toys, bar ware, books, reference manuals, magazines(hundreds) and original copper printing plates from the 60's and 70's. -basically anything with the bunny logo on it. 95% of my collection has been with my family since day one and some I have purchased on eBay or people have given me over the years. My father was Production Manager of Playboy Magazine for 22 years. Let’s just say it was an interesting childhood.


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Small time Lionel postwar train collector, any 1967 dodge charger toy and big time James Bond collector. My user name is the license plate number of the Goldfinger Aston Martin car.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I accumulated a rather large collection of glassware while on the road. Mostly shot glasses and a few select Hurricane glasses. Funny thing though... I've never drank a Hurricane, and I rarely do shots...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Copier-paper boxes. 

To stuff away all the other things I accumulate.
 ?
 ?
-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Dslot said:


> To stuff away all the other things I accumulate.
> ?
> ?




-- Carol


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

I collect game worn hockey jerseys (NHL,AHL,CHL,NCAA...etc..etc..etc)

Evan


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, can I post that many words here? Lots of plastic! Model cars, sci-fi and horror figure kits, Aurora model lines, guitars, music (vinyl, CD and digital) and my wife and I have a major addiction to collecting movies (2400 titles over 8+ years) and depression glass. The rest of our free time, what little we get, is spent on our motorcycle. Glad the warm weather is here!:thumbsup:


















-Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm loving the Triumph! We should have a chat regarding the glass thing!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a very stylish purple oil leak Shoe. Daaaaaaang!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

scooter72167 said:


> I collect game worn hockey jerseys (NHL,AHL,CHL,NCAA...etc..etc..etc)
> 
> Evan


Got any for sale? 
Red wings, Bruins, Habs, Leafs......


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leafs suck! :tongue:


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

smalltime said:


> Got any for sale?
> Red wings, Bruins, Habs, Leafs......


None for sale at this time.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

GI Joe's, any 12" action figure from the 70's, electric football boards, old currency (Silver Certificates, Blue Notes, Mercury Dimes, etc.), TV theme lunch boxes and DVD box sets of 70's TV shows.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hotwheels,small ho diecast,ho trains, gi Joe stuff,lego people, AND people's money all day driving cab....


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Simpsons*

Don't have them all yet DOH!!! ...... but i'm close .......


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*VW toys*

mostly what I collect other than slots is VW toys...
But I haven't picked up any of those in quite a while...
Stupid economy...

Scott


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> Don't have them all yet DOH!!! ...... but i'm close .......


hey Jerry,
saw 'Bart's wash it dude" in 1st pic... :thumbsup:
glad he has a "Good-Home" now !!!!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have a 90mm Tank Main Gun round. I'll post a picture of it when I get the chance.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

did I mention Pink Floyd? I have 17 of the 1000 box sets of the first 11 Pink Floyd albums that came with two picture disks and were limited to those box sets. much more Pink Floyd memorabilia. did I mention Pink Floyd?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Pomfish said:


> Just wondering what others are drawn to other than slots.
> 
> I have an affinity for Art Deco items, specifically Old Craftsman Tool Boxes, Old Vacuums and Old Fans, you know the ones where it has the brass blades very accessible for fingers.
> Kinda like, attach a lollipop to the grill and watch the fun begin  Just Kidding!
> ...



i collect & fabricate mini sci-fi movie / show spaceship models.....
the odder stuff, not Star Wars, Star Trek (however, i also collect movie props
from sci-fi movies & TV shows),


Bubba 123


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> did I mention Pink Floyd? I have 17 of the 1000 box sets of the first 11 Pink Floyd albums that came with two picture disks and were limited to those box sets. much more Pink Floyd memorabilia. did I mention Pink Floyd?


I have a lot of cool Floyd video and bootleg audio too.
I'm a huge Barrett fan and have been since I was in high school.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

So what constitutes a "collection"? I have over the years gathered a plethora of oddities: Hat pins, zippo lighters, ink pens (mechanical action). I don't go to extremes looking for these items. They just seem to "show" up. 

My true collection is HO Slot Cars but in the world of actual collections mine is just a 'starter kit' (less then 500).

Jeff


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> did I mention Pink Floyd? I have 17 of the 1000 box sets of the first 11 Pink Floyd albums that came with two picture disks and were limited to those box sets. much more Pink Floyd memorabilia. did I mention Pink Floyd?



*Pink Floyd* Huh? Now Who wouldv'e guessed that? Ok so maybe no one, but it seems a bit of a no brainer... :tongue:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I try to collect young hot women!
but it seems being old, fat and married prevents me from being successful!:freak:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I collect medical problems and the collection is growing effortlessly.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nothing oddball here I guess -- I have assorted diecast in various scales and a "collection" of unbuilt model kits. It is a collection only in that I bought them with the intention of building them but never seem to get around to it. A sad waste of money if you think about it, which is why they are hidden under the steps where I won't see them and think about it.

I also recently unloaded $900 bucks worth of JL diecast - decided it was getting to be too much and would rather have the cash. So of course I bought $200 worth of slot stuff straight away and have picked up a $400 set of rims & tars for the 1:1 out in the garage. Which is another collection I guess . . . I now have three sets of extra wheels and just one car . . .


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey Jerry,
> saw 'Bart's wash it dude" in 1st pic... :thumbsup:
> glad he has a "Good-Home" now !!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :freak:


He sure does. THANKS again!!!!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> GI Joe's, any 12" action figure from the 70's, electric football boards, old currency (Silver Certificates, Blue Notes, Mercury Dimes, etc.), TV theme lunch boxes and DVD box sets of 70's TV shows.


Rick rick rick!

Dude we already know about your large Ken doll collection!
they are not action figures! and also time for you unload them barbie dolls!

Check with Hornet, he may want to buy them:wave:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

lOL! Here's one for you Mike. Why didn't Ken ever get Barbie pregnant?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Did you hear about the new "Divorce" Barbie?

She comes with all of Ken's things!

Marty


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

checking in late. jeez i miss this place, but spring has me running all over for kids' sports stuff. can't wait for summer so i can get caught up here..

I collect a bunch of stuff. For example:

Old bikes. I have a few old banana seat bikes, a few of the repop Stingrays that WalMart sold around Christmas a couple years ago, and a couple of old middleweights stashed in various corners around here.

Other toy cars and diecast. The constant hunt for slot cars at flea markets and yard sales and such has, of course, exposed me to lots of other types of collectible toy cars. I have grabbed up a few Ideal Motorific cars when I've seen them, as well as Speedline/Cigarbox cars, Mini-Lindys, off-brand diecast such as Playart and Yatming and Tomica, and of course if I see old Lesneys or Redlines or Toppers around, I get them too. I've also bought big plastic toy cars that look like they're from the '70s or before... I have two cool old ones that say Strombecker on them, a Pinto and a VW Bug. They are hanging from the ceiling over my layout. I also have two plastic pedal cars from the early '70s (I think), a yellow Corvette and a yellow dune buggy, both made by Empire. The Corvette is also hanging from the ceiling in the slot dungeon. I'll grab any old '70's toy car for the dungeon if it's cheap and it looks cool.

Old car books. I have posted here before about hot rod/racing books by Henry Gregor Felsen and William Campbell Gault and their contemporaries, and I'm always on the lookout for stuff like that. Yesterday at an out-of-town thrift store I picked up two cool paperbacks--one called Supertuning and one called The Carroll Shelby Story. Both look to be from the late '60s.

Car movies on DVD. The collection is small but growing. My favorite of all time is American Graffiti, and I also have Two-Lane Blacktop, Vanishing Point, Duel, The Gumball Rally, Smokey and the Bandit, among others. I recently picked up Corvette Summer.

I'm sure I'll think of more stuff, once I go down to the basement and trip over it...

--rick


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Marty said:


> Did you hear about the new "Divorce" Barbie?
> 
> She comes with all of Ken's things!
> 
> Marty



WOW ! Now THAT, was Funny ! I collect vintage 10 speed road bikes.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> I collect vintage 10 speed road bikes.


higher-end ones, or more common ones like Schwinn Varsity? just curious...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm holding out... I also collect:

Comic books, Hockey/sports cards, Hotwheels, Scale Auto Magazine, Mopar Collectors Guide Magazine, and Model Cars... Lots of Models. Here's my stash from 96 or 97 I think... Grown since then


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> My favorite of all time is American Graffiti


It IS the greatest movie of all time. I wore out the VHS I have. I bought a 2 sided disc with American Graffiti on one side and More American Graffiti on the other.

I forgot when I made my list I also collect car movies, beach/surf movies/etc...

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

c.b. radios


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> lOL! Here's one for you Mike. Why didn't Ken ever get Barbie pregnant?


Not sure, but my best guess is that cause she is already preg from GI Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

For me it is hard to collect, hard to understand having something and NOT using it.

Now if I get a collectible it is so I can pull the t-jet parts off and test them as a race parts! Then put the slug parts in it


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hornet said:


> I'm still wondering why Ken never got Barbie pregant:wave::wave::wave:
> Car mags since the 70's


neither of them had genitals!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

alpink said:


> neither of them had genitals!


I'm NOT gonna ask how you know.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

because he had anatomically correct raggedy Andi dolls


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I collect these...

1954-1956 Mercury Mark 20H racing outboards. One of the holygrails in the boat racing world. They give you one heck of a rush on an 80lb boat. Been trying to kick the habit for a long time. If you ever heard one, it's love at first sound. That's all tuned megaphone exhaust twisting out of the side and going down the side of the engine. Gold is the original color and is the only Mercury that ever was gold.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> higher-end ones, or more common ones like Schwinn Varsity? just curious...
> 
> --rick


I collect them all, except dept. store bikes like Huffy or Road master


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*As I said, Surf and Hot Rod LP's*

Here is my latest find at a community garage sale:










As I sifted through the Christmas, sound track, inspirational, C&W albums I found it almost all the way in the back of the box. I calmly asked how much. She replied "a nickel". WOO-HOO!!:wave:

It plays w/o skipping. The only defect is the bottom of the cover is half way wore through.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I used to have that album as a kid. My mother would look at me like I had three heads when I played it over and over and over. Didn't even know what a hemi was at the time, but I sure liked the sound of them. :freak:


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I collect 1/24 scale diecast funny cars, I have about 650 different. Also drag racing hero cards for nitro cars. Big drag race fan for last 40 years, go to about 10 national events a year.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Beer Cans, Started as a young Teenager, Used to watch out the car windows on our vacations for cans I did not have, cant tell you how many times my Dad stopped on the side of the road for me to pickup a can. 

And Plastic Car Models, I have several from the 60's and several hundred from the 70 - 80's, some built some new in the box

Boosted


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Mike, Hornet and Marty,

Ken never got Barbie pregnant because he cums in a different box -LMAO!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Like works of art


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

You wouldve loved my uncles liquor store that he had since the mids 40's he had all sorts of cool stuff laying around that he never threw away.



Boosted-Z71 said:


> Beer Cans, Started as a young Teenager, Used to watch out the car windows on our vacations for cans I did not have, cant tell you how many times my Dad stopped on the side of the road for me to pickup a can.
> 
> And Plastic Car Models, I have several from the 60's and several hundred from the 70 - 80's, some built some new in the box
> 
> Boosted


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

i look for old transister radios, car related of course. tires, oil can etc. also old gas powered cars, cox, testers. still looking for a cox dragster.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

tjetcar said:


> i look for old transister radios, car related of course. tires, oil can etc. also old gas powered cars, cox, testers. still looking for a cox dragster.


Here's a Craigslist ad with a cox car - is it considered a drag car?

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/clt/2430774562.html


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that cox car is called the Sandblaster... it;s not a drag car, it's a freewheeling on/off raid car that was a lot of fun to run


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I used to have a Cox 57 Chevy tether car


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I had the Cox Baja Bug and Dune Buggy.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I had the purple Cox Dune Buggy too!! That is one of my regrets selling that.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I had the Cox Baja Bug and Dune Buggy, too.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

My wife brought this coaster home for me.










I don't understand.:freak:

Marty


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I had the Pinto Funny Car, the Sandblaster and the Adam 12 cop car... traded them all away to various friends in my teens... I remember trading the funny car for a skateboard when I was 14. A few years a go I got another Funny car and Adam 12 car, both MIB, so I've been too chicken to open them up and let 'em rip.... but I'm weakening.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I collect Dr. Pepper memorabilia, old lighters, yo yo's and tops. I also have a collection of tiny modes of transportation (trains, planes, autos and horse drawn wagons) that I plan on putting in a shadow box.
hojoe


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> I had the Pinto Funny Car, the Sandblaster and the Adam 12 cop car... traded them all away to various friends in my teens... I remember trading the funny car for a skateboard when I was 14. A few years a go I got another Funny car and Adam 12 car, both MIB, so I've been too chicken to open them up and let 'em rip.... but I'm weakening.


Wow that Adam 12 car is wild- I never saw that before- had to look it up. I had a dragster with the string line and parachute, the Baja Bug and the Sand Buggy as a kid. Still have my old Baja Bug but it's pretty beat up. My friend sliced his finger open like a split hot dog on the Shrike air powered car- not a good thing to witness as a kid. :drunk:

I'd love to nab one of the funny cars but the nice ones all go for tall $$$ on auctions today.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Big event race tickets, major concert tickets, just that I personally seen & N Scale Micro Train limited runs. ( My wife & I )

Seen 56 concerts from Aerosmith to ZZ Top and 71 NASCAR or bigger races.
I have the tickets for all these but I must say, since 2001 I have only been to 6 NASCAR races.

" What a drag it is getting old " Seen them 4 times !

" A Rolling Stone gathers no moss " :wave:

Cliff


----------



## spider89119 (Jun 24, 2011)

I collect antique radios, and original horror/sci fi movie posters from the 30's-60's.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Anybody into Buddy-L or Tonka early 60's? I found 3 pcs from my youth.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm rather late to this thread  and I'm also surprised, that I haven't seen anyone else mention collecting the same stuff that I do....and that is- DUST ! LOL- seriously, I'm a 53 yr old bachelor and I Don't Clean my house, got Dust bunnies on leashes the size of Pit Bulls !
But, in my past, I used to collect motorcycle related stuff and MC toys, tho I stopped collecting that stuff last year, and starting collecting HO Slot car stuff (fyi- I'd been away from HO slots for over 30 yrs).
Here's a pic of some of my Motorcycle toys :


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Love the Micro Machine Motorcycles. They are too cool!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Micro Machine Motorcycles...*



plymouth71 said:


> Love the Micro Machine Motorcycles. They are too cool!


....you got a good eye there Dan :thumbsup: Spot the Micro Machines, I got both sets that Galoob made back in the 1980's.









Below- Micro Machine MAN on Hallmark Mini Keepsake XR750 Harley Flattracker...


----------

